# JBoyd - A Recruiting Story



## JBoyd (16 Nov 2007)

Well I have seen a few threads that follow this theme, so I figured it was about time I created one about myself...

Let me start off with saying that applying and enrolling in the Canadian Forces has been a goal and dream of mine for quite some time.. my great-grandfather and grandfather both served, As did my cousin. I was in Cadets when i was in my teens (don't worry its all out of my system  ), and had originally planned to apply to the RMC in 2000. Well poor english marks had put a stop to that for the time being, I took the LPI test twice trying to increase my score higher than it was, but unfortunatly that never happened. I eventually put my plans on hold as I had to start looking for work to survive.

 A few years went by, I met my wife and moved up to Kelowna, in early 2004 I once again looked at enrolling, received quite alot of information regarding quite a few trades, was just about to hand in my application when my wife and I discovered we were going to have a baby. Once again my plans were put on hold, My first son was born in 2005, my second earlier this year in January. I have now come to a point in my life where the time has come to apply if I want to, as if i don't once again this opportunity will evade me. 

 So in October I filled out the online application, recieved the email, finished the application, reference sheet, and security check form and mailed them off. Unfortunatly my application was received a few days too late, as the CFRC Vancouver trip to Kelowna for October 27-29 was full (due to them not being able to make it up in September and having a couple months worth of applicants to see in the Okanagan region). I have been patiently waiting, starting to go stir crazy, as like most people I am anxious to become a member of the Canadian Forces. Well today I recieved a call from the CFRC Vancouver and have scheduled my CFAT/Interview/Medical for December 3rd @ 8:30. They will be at the Local BC Dragoons establishment here in town.

 I have also been advised to not wear my contacts for 72 hours, due to them being RGP's. Does anyone know the reasoning behind this? I have no problem not wearing them, and no problem wearing my glasses to the testing, Just curious as to why this is. As a precautionary measure I have stopped taking my protein supplements for the time being, as I do not wish to test high for protein unless it is because I have a serious problem. 

  As far as the CFAT goes, I am confident that I will do perfectly fine; however, I have heard that some of the words are very obscure within the Vocab section.. Does anyone know of a site where I can touch up on my vocabulary? I mean, I know alot of words, but aside from reading the dictionary I dont know of any other way to prepare. Spatial and Math i should have no problems with as I have always been good at math, I just need to pay attention to the questions.

I will keep you all updated with my progress.



As a side note though, with my testing being on Dec 3rd, what are the realistic possibilities that if I am merit listed I would receive and offer in enough time to be on a mid to late January BMQ? or even early Feb. As I understand it, the the process will be slow if not halted during the holiday season.


----------



## Boca (16 Nov 2007)

I just completed all the testing myself a couple months ago.  I didn't find the vocabulary section difficult at all but I read a lot so I assume that gave me a bit of an advantage. The math was more of a challenge for me and I was very glad I'd spent some time brushing up on it.  I really can't imagine how you'd be able to study for the vocab section. I would think the odds of you running in to many words in a practise test that would actually be on the military test are very very slim.  If you've got a pretty good vocabulary I think you'll do pretty good, if you don't it's too late to really do much about that now. I could be wrong but that's my opinion.  I think the most important thing for the test is to make sure you are very well rested and alert and don't waste time on questions you're having difficulty with. 

Good luck, I bet you'll do great.


----------



## walrath (16 Nov 2007)

From handing in the application to getting an offer was under a month for me, but as you'll read all over this board some people it can take much longer for a wide range of reasons. Dont worry too much about that right yet, just focus doing as well as is possible in the application process.

Increasing your vocabulary in the short a period of time is not really an option either, like spatial ability you have it or you dont.


----------



## God56 (16 Nov 2007)

I personally did my aptitude test a while ago and I remember there being a lot of crazy words. Which was funny cause you look at the example questions and they're simple then you show and it's a bunch of crazy words. I went infantry so wasn't to concerned about that aspect of the test. What ended up doing on the test was ennie mennie minne moe.. and appearently I did fine so, the trick is not to think.


----------



## JAWS228 (16 Nov 2007)

I did the test just last week and you can't really study for the vocabulary part, however having said that, the best advice would be to get lots of sleep, eat a good breakfast so that you're alert and come in to the centre early...makes you a bit more comfortable I found if you just have the time to sit down and relax for a minute before you do your test.  Frankly, the vocabulary is only a small part of the test, mathematical and spatial ability will be far more useful to you anyways.  But judging from your posts you sound articulate and intelligent, I doubt you'll have much trouble on the vocab.  
Best of luck to you man, you're gonna smoke that test for sure.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (16 Nov 2007)

Good luck with your testing....this is an awesome outfit to belong to I have to say. ;D


----------



## JBoyd (17 Nov 2007)

Thank you for the words of encouragement guys. I to have heard that there are some pretty crazy words on the CFAT, that is what i was most worried about... blowing the vocab, spatial and math I am pretty confident in. I have applied for Comm Res so I know math is big but I would assume due to the nature of the trade that vocab could be just as big... 

  As far as showing up early goes... as my appt. is at 8:30 AM, and I take the bus, I can be there anytime between 6:30 and 8:18, however I do not know when the doors of the BC Dragoons building will be open. I plan on being very well rested and eating a nice but not to filling breakfast. 

 Well 2 weeks 2 days & counting


----------



## JBoyd (22 Nov 2007)

Well today I had an eye exam done and recieved a current prescription. I am happy at the results and have confidence that I will easily make V3. Also have been trying to refresh alot of the vocab and math skills I learned in High School.

1 Week 4 Days & Counting


----------



## JBoyd (26 Nov 2007)

Another update..

Had my ears flushed today, so they are clean as a whistle... Just wanted to make sure that my hearing was as good as it can be for the medical test, also had a couple warts flash frozen so hopefully those wont be a problem during my medical.

1 Week & counting


----------



## JBoyd (3 Dec 2007)

Well I had my testing today, and all-in-all it went well. Very long day however.

CFAT was written, although some have metioned it is computerized now (perhaps only at actual CFRC locations?). Apparently I scored very well, as I was told I was within the 99th percentile for anglo test takers, The interviewer also asked if I would be interested in AEC Officer through the CEOTP but I told him I was not interested at this time.

Had 2 forms to be signed off on by my GP, already have them signed and have to fax them off tomorrow, other then that and submitting an action plan for my debt to obtain a waiver on the reliability status I was told that I am suitible for enrollment.

I was told though that only 2 land force Comm Resch Op positions are left, 20 Navy (and those may already be gone), So if I dont get the required information in fast enough I may have to wait until February/March when the new numbers are released.


----------



## JBoyd (15 Dec 2007)

I am not sure if anyone pays attention to this thread, but still I would like to keep everyone updated.

As some may know from posts within another thread, I was having some major problems with a creditor and receiving official correspondence which I needed to complete my waiver request. Well yesterday everything was sorted out and I received all the paperwork I needed and today I finished and faxed off my formal request letter. About 3 hours went by and I received a call on my mobile from the MCC that is handling my application, he said and I quote that the letter I sent "was exactly what he needed", also said that he should have no problem processing my request with the information I provided and that if all goes well my waiver should be complete by next week. As this is the last step before my application is merit listed I am ecstatic, I know there is still waiting to go but I am on my way now. 

It is interesting how one phone call, even a few small words can change the mood of a day or an entire week


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (15 Dec 2007)

One step closer to your goal, hang in there.


----------



## JBoyd (15 Dec 2007)

To any potential and/or current applicants that read this thread: I am sure it has been said before in other threads but I would like to reiterate that perseverance does pay off. Even if something out of your control ends up stopping you at least you know that you did everything you could and will never have any regrets on the matter.

Also, there is a wonderful support network in this forum, make use of it. The hundreds upon hundreds of years worth of experience can be invaluable in any situation that you may encounter. Any problems that can will or may arise have either been addressed or can be easily. No matter how unique you may think a situation is, remember that every member of the CF has gone through the same process and more than likely someone has first hand knowledge of your situation or one very close to it. Take any and all advice given and move forward. 


And IHS, thank you I most certainly plan on it.


----------



## JBoyd (18 Dec 2007)

An update for those that pay attention to this thread..

The MCC called today and informed my that the waiver has been approved. So I should be hearing back from him with an offer within the first two weeks of January, there are also 19 positions left so things look good.


----------



## N-CK (19 Dec 2007)

Haha I think we are on the same plan here, I got a call today too.  Except I'm going for infantry.  Now we get to relax a bit for Christmas, it would have been cruel if we had to wait until the new year for a call.  Did they tell you end of january is the next possible BMQ?


----------



## JAWS228 (19 Dec 2007)

What are the odds.....got the call today too (going Sig Op).  Congrats to the 2 of you!
If you're going RegForce theres a BMQ course starting the 14th of January at St-Jean, another starting on the 21st of January at Borden.  Not sure when they're running the courses if you're going PRes though.

Anyways Happy Holidays and good luck to you guys whenever you start!


----------



## JBoyd (19 Dec 2007)

Reg Force, and I was contemplating putting Sig Op on as my third choice (as I only originally put 2). N-CK congrats, yes it makes our holidays just that much better, and no he did not mention, but I have been paying attention to the Jan 08 BMQ thread and it looks like people are still getting into Jan 14th and Jan 21st, However I am expecting a Late January (if there is one) or Early Feb myself. Although, Jan 14th or 21st would work better for me, albeit quite quick if I only find out with 2 weeks or so to spare as I will have alot of packing to do lol 

Good luck to you both and perhaps we will see each other in the new year at some point.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Although, Jan 14th or 21st would work better for me,



I'm trying to say this as politely as i can.

You went through all this stuff, posted at great lenght about all the troubles you have had. Your application finaly gets moving forward. Dont you dare start to be picky.


----------



## JBoyd (19 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'm trying to say this as politely as i can.
> 
> You went through all this stuff, posted at great lenght about all the troubles you have had. Your application finaly gets moving forward. Dont you dare start to be picky.



Sorry, did not mean in anyway to have that sound picky, I will wait as long as I have to.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (19 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Sorry, did not mean in anyway to have that sound picky, I will wait as long as I have to.



I would say be ready to go. You'd be surprised how fast things can move sometimes after a seemingly long period of inaction....you don't want to be in a position of them wanting you on the bus and you not be ready to go....don't forget your toothbrush. ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Dec 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> don't forget your toothbrush. ;D



And your flip-flops for the shower.  Beats getting Athlete's Foot!!!


----------



## JBoyd (19 Dec 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys, definitely will start packing up now, good thing the requirement list is available on-line 

On a side note, while I was in cadets many moons ago I purchased an olive canvas top load duffle bag, would it be unwarrented to use it to pack everything in?


----------



## Slaw (19 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice guys, definitely will start packing up now, good thing the requirement list is available on-line
> 
> On a side note, while I was in cadets many moons ago I purchased an olive canvas top load duffle bag, would it be unwarrented to use it to pack everything in?



As my recruiter told me today there is not much for January BMQ spots open. He said they are booking for early febuary now.

 I have an old olive toap load duffle bag as well...things are great for camping and fishing trips.


----------



## JBoyd (19 Dec 2007)

Yeah, It is a very useful peice of luggage, just wondering if it would be to, I don't know, over the top? my wife seems to think it would be tacky to use that to bring everything to BMQ


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (20 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Yeah, It is a very useful peice of luggage, just wondering if it would be to, I don't know, over the top? my wife seems to think it would be tacky to use that to bring everything to BMQ



Bring it in a cardboard box if you want.....you're going to stow the luggage and not see it for 13 weeks. You'll be issued with one or two CF issue duffel bags and a barrack box at BMQ.


----------



## JBoyd (8 Jan 2008)

just an update. called my file manager today, going to refax the medforms today as it looks like they were never recieved the first time. But I was told that this is the last step, once they are approved by the medtechs when they get back next week from their trip then my application should be merit listed.


----------



## JBoyd (21 Jan 2008)

Update

Med file came back fit, MCC said that my file will be sent off to be merit listed, so now it is just a matter of time to receive an offer.


----------



## JBoyd (23 Jan 2008)

To all those who are watching this thread..

My journey is complete, Today at 3pm PST I recieved the call. BMQ starts 4th of Feb.


----------



## omgLiam (23 Jan 2008)

Congrats, man! Don't have too much fun on BMQ!


----------



## KJL (23 Jan 2008)

Thats fantastic bud, congrats. Have fun out there!


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jan 2008)

Way to go, JBoyd!! Have fun and keep us up to date!!


----------



## deedster (23 Jan 2008)

Way to go JB !
All the best.


----------



## Seth (30 Jan 2008)

Congratulations, on pushing your self through in the years, looks like you came out strong.  Wish a fellow Okanaganer, the best of luck with pressuring the dream.  Keep us updated.


----------



## Delicron (30 Jan 2008)

Congrats Boyd, good luck on your BMQ!


----------



## JBoyd (30 Jan 2008)

Will do Seth, did you grow up around this area? 

I leave in 4 days and starting to sink in, nervousness is sinking in, but everyone has assured me that this feeling is normal so I am not stressing out .


----------



## Seth (30 Jan 2008)

Yeah, I grew up in Okanagan falls. Recently moved out to New Brunswick, Moncton. In three hours I have a flight out to kelowna to visit family, and friends. Once I am done In the Okanagan after Two weeks  I will fly back to Moncton and officially start on my path to become a solider, Infantry.  

Nervousness, is a great feeling. You can use it to motivate one self.


----------

